# My first time saya making for kiritsuke



## patraleigh (Oct 5, 2016)

pick-up plywood from Michaels store







Jig saw a lot better:eyebrow:





no clamps no problem ( got one but won't work :laughat





after let the wood glue sit over night

long drill bit adjust to fit a tight saya to a knife




sanding for detail




not bad hehe






sprayed about 4 layers of clear Polycrylic Protective Finish


----------



## milkbaby (Oct 5, 2016)

I love the lo-tech clamping solution! :laugh:

Sweet looking saya! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## patraleigh (Oct 5, 2016)

milkbaby said:


> I love the lo-tech clamping solution! :laugh:
> 
> Sweet looking saya! :doublethumbsup:



Thanks you milkbaby, they don't have for sale then I need to made it for protect the edge.


----------



## Danzo (Oct 5, 2016)

Making it look easy. May have to do this myself!


----------



## patraleigh (Oct 6, 2016)

Danzo said:


> Making it look easy. May have to do this myself!



let try gonna be fun


----------

